# Height is important then face and here is why



## AtlasTH (Nov 10, 2021)

In theory face are more important, but realistically
Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8 aka doesn't matter how much improvement they did. plus out of dating market they will also get fucked in another part of life which can serious effect on your dating life of life quality in general such as mentality money (short man earn less) status (short man have higher chance of being bottom of the group) man also don't respect them on biologically level.


How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game? You can see 6'3 normies face everywhere and never saw 5'7 Chad because it's not even realistic at that point


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8


that height is socially acceptable. its literally taller than the average height where you live lol
below 5'7 is where the real problems start.

but other points about money + social status i agree with


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Nov 10, 2021)

water


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> that height is socially acceptable. its literally the average height where you live lol
> below 5'7 is where the real problems start



I don't talk about myself, I talk about in general, plus socially aceeptable is not enough, you only live 80 years of your life and all you do is being socially acceptable?

The chance of 5'7 man being the main attent of social circle is very low
The chance of 5'7 man being CEO is very low
The chance of 5'7 man getting attractive girls is very loe


----------



## damnit (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> I don't talk about myself, I talk about in general, plus socially aceeptable is not enough, you only live 80 years of your life and all you do is being socially acceptable?
> 
> The chance of 5'7 man being the main attent of social circle is very low
> The chance of 5'7 man being CEO is very low
> The chance of 5'7 man getting attractive girls is very loe


there are planty of mafia bosses , ceo s , leader politicans 5 '8'' and under though.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 10, 2021)

do I tag him already?


----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> I don't talk about myself, I talk about in general, plus socially aceeptable is not enough, you only live 80 years of your life and all you do is being socially acceptable?
> 
> The chance of 5'7 man being the main attent of social circle is very low
> The chance of 5'7 man being CEO is very low
> The chance of 5'7 man getting attractive girls is very loe


Read the rest retard. If you have a real chad face, 5'7 is barely acceptable. Things start to fuck up real bad if you are under 5'7.


----------



## khvirgin (Nov 10, 2021)

I see more short guys than ugly guys, that's why I think height it's more important, I rarely see a trucel in real life (although masks make it harder to check everyone)


----------



## rrrrrr8526 (Nov 10, 2021)

Depends on the women

More feminine women value height more, they themselves are often insecure about their appearance and would hate to have a better looking bf

More masculine women like prettyboys with good lips and hair, doesn't need height cuz they kinda tall anyway


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 10, 2021)

damnit said:


> there are planty of mafia bosses , ceo s , leader politicans 5 '8'' and under though.



Plenty? Don't people on this forum stopping to get their reality checked?

Average height of CEO is 183cm
Average height of US president is 180cm








U.S. Presidents: heights 1789-2021 | Statista


The average height of the 45 men who have served as the President of the United States is approximately 180cm (5'11"); this is roughly five centimeters (two inches) taller than the average U.S.




www.statista.com





Do you even know those Mafia boss and CEO politicians in real life? Or you just checking on your TV news and saw 1 politicians and think that plenty of 5'8 man must be like them


----------



## Deleted member 15099 (Nov 10, 2021)

Height is cope.


----------



## Deleted member 4054 (Nov 10, 2021)

Knee circumference is more important than face and here's why


----------



## Richard_Hungwell (Nov 10, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> that height is socially acceptable. its literally taller than the average height where you live lol
> below 5'7 is where the real problems start.
> 
> but other points about money + social status i agree with


5'7" in shoes, you mean?


----------



## toth77 (Nov 10, 2021)

im 6'6 and khhv


----------



## damnit (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Plenty? Don't people on this forum stopping to get their reality checked?
> 
> Average height of CEO is 183cm
> Average height of US president is 180cm
> ...







sarkozy , France.

ex prime minister of Kosovo:




baldcel shortcel high iq psychopath

I wont get into putin, jew zuckerberg and others .


----------



## thecel (Nov 10, 2021)

Size (which height is a type of) is more important than face because size provides safety, and you have the power to get literally any women you desire if you have both attractiveness and safety.

What sort of safety? Safety from being killed or seriously injured by your male competition (includes husbands, boyfriends, and other men who want the girls who you like).

*If you're a 5'5" Terachad, you cannot safely steal a woman from her 6'7" boyfriend. You die if you do it. Best-case scenario : you get hospitalized.* That woman can be your crush. She can be the love of your life. If you're short and her boyfriend is a big and buff gangster, Navy SEAL, Marine, etc., she's off-limits unless you're willing to risk death. Your facial attractiveness doesn't matter in these situations. *It only takes an angry man's curb-stomp to break a perfect maxilla.

This is the real brutal blackpill. A 5'5" Terachad has FEWER SAFE OPTIONS than a 6'7" normie has.* While the tall normie can safely date non-single women and married women, the Terachad would risk his life if he were to attempt it.


----------



## chadmanlet04 (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> The chance of 5'7 man being CEO is very low


I never understood the CEO example, Zuck, Jeff Bezos, Bill, Sergey Brin, ALL of these men are no taller than 5'8 yet own a good amount of wealth. I feel like the payment gap between shorter and taller men are so minimal to the point where its like the gender pay gap myth. 

Agree with social acceptance and dating for sure though.


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 10, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I never understood the CEO example, Zuck, Jeff Bezos, Bill, Sergey Brin, ALL of these men are no taller than 5'8 yet own a good amount of wealth. I feel like the payment gap between shorter and taller men are so minimal to the point where its like the gender pay gap myth.
> 
> Agree with social acceptance and dating for sure though.





damnit said:


> sarkozy , France.
> 
> ex prime minister of Kosovo:
> 
> ...




Again, I can also name a successful man who is 5'4, who is balding, who is ugly, is that mean 5'4 average guy are not struggling anymore? What kind of cope is this?


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 10, 2021)

chadmanlet04 said:


> I never understood the CEO example, Zuck, Jeff Bezos, Bill, Sergey Brin, ALL of these men are no taller than 5'8 yet own a good amount of wealth. I feel like the payment gap between shorter and taller men are so minimal to the point where its like the gender pay gap myth.
> 
> Agree with social acceptance and dating for sure though.



Plus at their age, look are not even important as of right now in 2021, 70% of 5'7 are literally invisible, it's sad that you have to bring up the 0.000001% of 5'7 from 120 years ago to cope this hard

And are you sure if a woman will love mark Zuckerberg, Jeff benzos biologically? 

And mark Zuckerberg have ugly girls friend, his circle is also full of nerd


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> In theory face are more important, but realistically
> Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8 aka doesn't matter how much improvement they did. plus out of dating market they will also get fucked in another part of life which can serious effect on your dating life of life quality in general such as mentality money (short man earn less) status (short man have higher chance of being bottom of the group) man also don't respect them on biologically level.
> 
> 
> How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game? You can see 6'3 normies face everywhere and never saw 5'7 Chad because it's not even realistic at that point


Face is king assuming not manlet/obese.

Height allows middle bell curved males people like 4-7/10 guys date their looksmatch. W*hich is why you always see tall guys with girlfriends.* Women select the taller version of their looksmatch. This is why 5'9 5/10 is hell and your forced to date like a 3.5-4/10. Where as a 6'2 5/10 is dating a 5/10.


----------



## Deleted member 15441 (Nov 10, 2021)

All the guys with "hot girls" or IRL stacy-lite/stacy are all 6' and dating their looksmatch in the 6-8/10 range.


----------



## damnit (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Again, I can also name a successful man who is 5'4, who is balding, who is ugly, is that mean 5'4 average guy are not struggling anymore? What kind of cope is this?





AtlasTH said:


> Again, I can also name a successful man who is 5'4, who is balding, who is ugly, is that mean 5'4 average guy are not struggling anymore? What kind of cope is this?



there area handful successful politicans with manlet tier height where I live (Kosovo Balkans) . You need to be high iq + machiavelism to get through.
I might have exaggerated about ceo s but you get the idea.

Being eloquent + psycopathic (straight up lying etc) , being a demagogue is what guarantees you to be successful in politics imo.


----------



## TrestIsBest (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> In theory face are more important, but realistically
> Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8 aka doesn't matter how much improvement they did. plus out of dating market they will also get fucked in another part of life which can serious effect on your dating life of life quality in general such as mentality money (short man earn less) status (short man have higher chance of being bottom of the group) man also don't respect them on biologically level.
> 
> 
> How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game? You can see 6'3 normies face everywhere and never saw 5'7 Chad because it's not even realistic at that point


This represents 50% of the discussion in this forum lately


----------



## vtribal (Nov 10, 2021)

Face > height in terms of sexual relationships, but height > face in every other aspect of life tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 14138 (Nov 10, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> In theory face are more important, but realistically
> Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8 aka doesn't matter how much improvement they did. plus out of dating market they will also get fucked in another part of life which can serious effect on your dating life of life quality in general such as mentality money (short man earn less) status (short man have higher chance of being bottom of the group) man also don't respect them on biologically level.
> 
> 
> How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game? You can see 6'3 normies face everywhere and never saw 5'7 Chad because it's not even realistic at that point


I hear a lot of people on here are getting height surgery.


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 11, 2021)

thecel said:


> Size (which height is a type of) is more important than face because size provides safety, and you have the power to get literally any women you desire if you have both attractiveness and safety.
> 
> What sort of safety? Safety from being killed or seriously injured by your male competition (includes husbands, boyfriends, and other men who want the girls who you like).
> 
> ...


This is assuming that the less big man doesn't use dark triad smart tactics or weapons


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Nov 11, 2021)

thecel said:


> Size (which height is a type of) is more important than face because size provides safety, and you have the power to get literally any women you desire if you have both attractiveness and safety.
> 
> What sort of safety? Safety from being killed or seriously injured by your male competition (includes husbands, boyfriends, and other men who want the girls who you like).
> 
> ...


Also if you are small but pretty women will try to secretly cheat on their big boyfriend with you


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 11, 2021)

in general. face matters more than height. But it's not linair.
below is the trurth of matters hyrarchy

Deformed face > Manlet > Face > Height


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 11, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> In theory face are more important, but realistically
> Most people don't got the face that can save them from being 5'7/5'8 aka doesn't matter how much improvement they did. plus out of dating market they will also get fucked in another part of life which can serious effect on your dating life of life quality in general such as mentality money (short man earn less) status (short man have higher chance of being bottom of the group) man also don't respect them on biologically level.
> 
> 
> How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game? You can see 6'3 normies face everywhere and never saw 5'7 Chad because it's not even realistic at that point


bro this is such cope a 5ft5 guy in my school is dating the hottest girl in my school he's normie at best with a receding hairline and not even rich infact his girl is richer than him , its cope man the girls 5ft7 btw


----------



## Deleted member 14203 (Nov 11, 2021)

Who's turn is it to tag looksoverall?


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 11, 2021)

I would have LDAR if I wasn't 6'4" with non deformed face.



pianoboy123 said:


> bro this is such cope a 5ft5 guy in my school is dating the hottest girl in my school he's normie at best with a receding hairline and not even rich infact his girl is richer than him , its cope man the girls 5ft7 btw


Highschool is a lot different than the real world. Once girls are old enough for Tinder, apps, bars, and clubs they have infinitely more options.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 11, 2021)

noodlelover said:


> I would have LDAR if I wasn't 6'4" with non deformed face.
> 
> 
> Highschool is a lot different than the real world. Once girls are old enough for Tinder, apps, bars, and clubs they have infinitely more options.


well shes 19 now and still dating him shes in uni


----------



## noodlelover (Nov 11, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> well shes 19 now and still dating him shes in uni


Oh yah. Ascending in high school can get you a happy marriage, and family, etc. because they've become attached to you before experiencing the world, and if they don't go out to parties in college, don't use dating apps, are committed enough to you, formed relationships with your family, has a head full of marriage plans with you, etc. then you might make it.


----------



## chadsmith (Nov 11, 2021)

Height follows a logarithmic curve wherein after 6'0 there are greatly diminishing returns, and possible negative after a certain point. The thresholds for the curve depend on location. 

Face follows an s curve, where at the beginning it follows exponential growth then tapers off eventually. The threshold for face is much harder to reach, and the threshold changes upon, pheno, location and other variables.


So really both matters, but face will take you much further, given a height that meets the threshold


----------



## tyronelite (Nov 11, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> How many percent of 5'7 male is still in the game? And how many percent of 6'3 male is still in the game?


Less then 15% of the world is 6ft + .. You don’t go out I can see


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 11, 2021)

It makes totally sense that height is a lot more important.
Being tall = 10x more power and survival qualities in cavemen times. 
A good face means absolutely nothing for reproduction or survival.


----------



## ROTTING (Nov 11, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> It makes totally sense that height is a lot more important.
> Being tall = 10x more power and survival qualities in cavemen times.
> A good face means absolutely nothing for reproduction or survival.


I think Height > Face but you're gigacoping if you think a good face is not a plus for reproduction or survival.
A ~5'7 Chad with the eyes of a wolf looks 5 times more intimidating than a ~5'11 4/10 normalfaggot.
High fighting success faces exist for a reason


----------



## Deusmaximus (Nov 11, 2021)

ROTTING said:


> I think Height > Face but you're gigacoping if you think a good face is not a plus for reproduction or survival.
> A ~5'7 Chad with the eyes of a wolf looks 5 times more intimidating than a ~5'11 4/10 normalfaggot.
> High fighting success faces exist for a reason


Yeah i am sure in nature a 195cm guy would be very scared of a 5`7 guy with "dangerous" hunter eyes. The manlet could not even reach the tall guys face or do any harm.
5`7 is a normal female height and in nature a guy at this height would be nothing but a slave or total joke.

Also the only guys i see with big brow bones and warrior skulls are very tall and robust dudes. Its always the little manlets with peanut skulls and zero orbital bones. Being tall often correlates with big head and masculine bones.


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 11, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Less then 15% of the world is 6ft + .. You don’t go out I can see



Are you too stupid to read?


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 11, 2021)

PubertyMaxxer said:


> Also if you are small but pretty women will try to secretly cheat on their big boyfriend with you



Yeah "if" aka it won't happen, no one got a face that will save them from being 5'7 in real life


----------



## AtlasTH (Nov 11, 2021)

pianoboy123 said:


> bro this is such cope a 5ft5 guy in my school is dating the hottest girl in my school he's normie at best with a receding hairline and not even rich infact his girl is richer than him , its cope man the girls 5ft7 btw



Yeah and one of your experience ignore all statistics and reality, so if one of my friend who is 4'11 and a slayer on my school, mean every 4'11 guy would be a slayer too. Don't know why this forum is full of people who can't think logically, go outside and see the life of 5'5 guy is a pathetic loser who doesn't even exist in high grade social life


----------



## ROTTING (Nov 11, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah i am sure in nature a 195cm guy would be very scared of a 5`7 guy with "dangerous" hunter eyes. The manlet could not even reach the tall guys face or do any harm.
> 5`7 is a normal female height and in nature a guy at this height would be nothing but a slave or total joke.
> 
> Also the only guys i see with big brow bones and warrior skulls are very tall and robust dudes. Its always the little manlets with peanut skulls and zero orbital bones. Being tall often correlates with big head and masculine bones.



That's why I said HEIGHT > FACE and ~5'11, not 6'5. Can you braindead nigger stop making up retarded extreme examples just to justify your just be 7'9 Angus MacAskill theory ?
Less than 2% of men are over 6'5 even in Chaderlands. And to top it off, being 6'5 in nature is not a good idea majority of the time because you need an insane amount of food in order to operate your body at an efficient level. Being above average height usually mogs (in nature of course). And yes being a manlet is the worst shit ever no comment btw.
TLDR. You're saying "A good face means absolutely nothing for reproduction or survival." is just a straight-up low IQ take tbh.


----------



## ROTTING (Nov 11, 2021)

Edit: replied by mistake nvm jfl


----------



## randomvanish (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Tallooksmaxxer (Nov 11, 2021)

Deusmaximus said:


> Yeah i am sure in nature a 195cm guy would be very scared of a 5`7 guy with "dangerous" hunter eyes.


Might sound like a cope for a tallfag but this. Hunter eyes look retarded too. If it aint bulge (even better if its slightly hunter) its okay.


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Nov 11, 2021)

AtlasTH said:


> Yeah and one of your experience ignore all statistics and reality, so if one of my friend who is 4'11 and a slayer on my school, mean every 4'11 guy would be a slayer too. Don't know why this forum is full of people who can't think logically, go outside and see the life of 5'5 guy is a pathetic loser who doesn't even exist in high grade social life


idk man but here in dubai and even in the UK I know tons of guys who have tall gfs , I'm 5ft 11 mog all of them facially and rotting in this forum


----------



## eren1 (Jul 23, 2022)

thecel said:


> Size (which height is a type of) is more important than face because size provides safety, and you have the power to get literally any women you desire if you have both attractiveness and safety.
> 
> What sort of safety? Safety from being killed or seriously injured by your male competition (includes husbands, boyfriends, and other men who want the girls who you like).
> 
> ...


just get a gun? jfl


----------

